# Kodama (??) - Wabi - Choosing Fish??



## Gill (11 May 2011)

Have been wanting to do a Wabi Esque type tank/bowl.
Like many others I have always Liked Steven chongs Wabi from a few years ago. And want to do something like this in a Cube or Round Vase. 
I did have some Suitable Round Vases but decided to donate these @ the Meet @ A1matts. 
I am going to be making a small Land Mass for the plants and then have something trailing into the water and floating plants aswell. 
Going to use HC in the Mass and underneath. 
Will use Co2 in the underwater section and try Fizzy water for the emergent plants. 
Thankfully my Local PAH do not care for the plants and let them grow out of the water so finding some plants will be easy for me, as they have done the hard part of transitioning them. 

Bogwood shards will be used in this as well as Steves Twisty Wood _(found it, had hung it on a clothes hanger above my bed to keep it out of the way)._ if it suits it 
Slate will also be used to create the cliffs etc. 

ATm i am using an old Fridge Fruit/Veg Tray for transitioning some plants from the garden. As well as a nice creeping spidery looking grass that started growing in one of the planted tubs. it is being fed with tank water every few days and the level is being raised slowly as not to drown anything.

I will be filtering this using a Modded Hob that i have in the Shed. Modded it with tubing so that it can be used without being on the rim of a tank. and can be used freestanding. Will aslo put in a pico Powerhead to create waves hitting the shores of the island. 


Lighting will be an LED -  38 LED - LED Color: 6000K~7500K - cold white = £1


For the overall feeling, I want this to feel like a undiscovered island type look.

http://photobucket.com/Kodama


----------



## Westyggx (11 May 2011)

*Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Looking forward to seeing this develop as I want to start a wabi at work for my desk.


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

plans sound good mate, glad more people are getting into wabis.

im growing some glosso, p.helferi an hydrocyte sp.japan in a propagater ready for a wabi. getting the lighting right an the wabi ball mixture is the bit that scares me haha


----------



## ghostsword (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Plants and light are easy to sort out, what I find hard is the waby mixture. 

I have now learnt from another thread that akadama mixed with pumice works. Will try that. 

If it fails then I will just bite the bullet and buy from ADA a substrate ball.


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Why not fill an old tight up and plant into that like you do for grass buddies?


----------



## Gill (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Some good points raised guys. 
For the island I am not going to use the traditional methods. Will be using an old plant pot with an uplift UGF to draw water up and over onto the island. The island will be composed of an old Takeaway tuperware/Little ones food bowl filled with compost, soil. Will add Plantgrow to the water at water change each time and there will be Co2 aswell.


----------



## Bobtastic (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

I would really like to do a Wabi, but I am scared to attempt the soil mass ball... Does anyone know of a guild to creating them? I've seen a few journals but they seem to skip playfully over the construction of the soil balls...

Looking forward to seeing what yours will look like Gill!


----------



## ghostsword (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Why not fill an old tight up and plant into that like you do for grass buddies?



Wouldn't the moisture eventually brake the tight? I am looking at using some plastic fine mesh, like the ones used by the bonsai people on the pots. 

I wonder how does ADA does their substrate balls.


----------



## Bobtastic (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the moisture eventually brake the tight?



I've had a bag of crushed coral in a foot of a tight in my community tank for nearly 18month and it's still going strong.


----------



## ghostsword (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Thanks Bob, I will try it today, will murder some of the wife's tights, she has too many..


----------



## Morgan Freeman (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

I sometimes use pillow cases as substrate dividers in my dart frog tanks. They last forever. Could always try substrate inside one with little slits on the top to squeeze plants into. Check your pillow case lets through enough water first, the ones I use are quite thin.


----------



## Gill (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Think I will use hessian, used it alot before when planting in the pond. And also has good structure for rooting.

Got some Ludwigia and another plant (veiny leaves with a red tint) That were shooting above the surface. And cheap so not bad.  Put them in Little Cave tank, as loads of lighting on that(30W) to encourage more growth out of the water,


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Tights are nylon, they don't really rot.


----------



## ghostsword (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Tights are nylon, they don't really rot.



Perfect, nylon is good..  good for tanks that it, but bad for the environment. So if nylon does not rot, what happens to the old tights put on the rubbish?


----------



## a1Matt (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

They go into landfill.


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Yup pretty much, they're a hydrocarbon and will break down but it could take millennia.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

So today, some of the shoots that were above the water have dried out. Which is to be expected. Have snipped them off to encourage more growth.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

just gonna take some pix of the flowering grass, The Flowers are Tiny. Just need to find the magnifying glass to enhance the zoom.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

This is the Fridge tray I am using to transition the plants i am going to use


----------



## ghostsword (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

That seems a very good scape in itself.. Love the flowering grass. 

What light do you have with it? or it is just on the garden?


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> That seems a very good scape in itself.. Love the flowering grass.
> 
> What light do you have with it? or it is just on the garden?



Thanks, I thought I might as well have a scape untill i find the right Bowl/Tank. 

Would love to know what the grass is, appeared in a tub last year and let it grow as like the look of it. 

No Light, Just natural light from the windowsill it sits on. Once setup Ligthing will be over 30W or more.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Took out a clump of clover from the lawn this evening. Will see how is fairs. Only submerged the roots


----------



## Antoni (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

That looks really intriguing! I will be following it closely   

Do you use any ferts during the transition period? What the substrate at the moment is? 

You can have a look for dish here I got mine from them actually. It is acrylic, but pretty cheap


----------



## ghostsword (13 May 2011)

*Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Very good link, ordered three dishes now, there is always use for this on the garden, and at home for my marsh plants!


.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> That looks really intriguing! I will be following it closely
> 
> Do you use any ferts during the transition period? What the substrate at the moment is?
> 
> You can have a look for dish here I got mine from them actually. It is acrylic, but pretty cheap



nope no ferts, just top up with tank water.

substrate is the compost they were growing in, and underneath them is marimo balls flattened out for water retention.

Yep I got those dishes in glass for £1 at the local car boot (going in the morning to find some more). I am hoping to find something a little deeper maybe. If not then will see if range are dumping any display cubes (missed them last year)


----------



## Gill (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

No Luck this morning, But I was not concentrating that much. As was bargain hunting for Garden Toys for the little one and got a bouncy castle, activity centre for a tenner(new) so well happy. 
Going to go to the Mercia car boot in the morning, as wifey wants to find more outdoor toys for him> and see if she can match todays bargains. And i will hunt for Tanks/Bowls


----------



## Antoni (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Good luck with that one, I hope you will find some real nice bargain!


----------



## Gill (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Well I decided to have a look in the garage in the box with excess cookery bowls.
Found a nice 3ltr Oven Dish and decided to use that. 
Here are the Pix.
Will be adding the filter tommorrow, as the Canister did not work on this.


----------



## a1Matt (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Superb


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2011)

*Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Love it, what are the plants? 


.


----------



## nayr88 (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Amzing Gill! 

Nice to see something already different in the new wabi's peope are doing by using 2 mounds rather than one 
The filter is hidden really well, hope you get it working mate.


----------



## Gill (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Thanks Guys, took a few hours thinking about what/where to place plants. 
I only did 2 mounds as thought it would balance the overal scape better and create more tension. 
Will be adding some marginal Pond Plants in the next few weeks, when i can scav them from my neighbours pond. 
Have ordered a nice Vine Duckweed, as it looks really nice and something different. 

The Plants are Unknowns really in the Mounds, Just what grew clumped together in different spots in the garden. And then plants from my Tanks/Barrels. Trying a Nymphae and tiger lotus in this to see how it adapts to such a shallow tank. Planted HC in the gravel and setup the Co2. Just need to tweek the filter to get it going. If Not will use the Modded Hob I have in my supplies. 
As for Co2 Distribution that will be a tiny powerhead I bought back from India. Will be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## Antoni (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

I like it! Very natural look, but with touch of inovation 
I hope you will get the filter going!
How the shrimps feel after few hours in? I'm asking as I also intend to add some in mine, but I do not have filtration... 

The choice of bowl is very good   I love creativity


----------



## Gill (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I like it! Very natural look, but with touch of inovation
> I hope you will get the filter going!
> How the shrimps feel after few hours in? I'm asking as I also intend to add some in mine, but I do not have filtration...
> 
> The choice of bowl is very good   I love creativity




Thanks, The shrimp are doing fine, a few have climbed up and have been exploring the different pools created by the planting.


Forgot to Add in the write up. This is being heated by a Hydor Pico heater, Have hidden it beneath the gravel.


Gravel: Mine has no real name as I have forgotten some of the stuff that is mixed in it. 
FWICR - Zambezi river sand, Quartz, Vermiculite, Bonsai Gravel, Sand, Black Tahitian Moon Sand, Gold Candle Gravel, White Candle Gravel, Shale, Pea Gravel, and some others that hiave been mixed in along the years.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

love it Gill, looks great!


----------



## Gill (15 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

I sorted out the Filter, Canister just would not work (height issue i think).
Used a Modded Azoo Mignon150. Took the Lid off to grow mosses and other cuttings inside it. Just added Filter floss topped with some of A1matts Mosses. Going to add Pennywort or maybe creeping jenny to it. 

It has created a Very Gentle Trickling flow on the surface of the water.


----------



## Gill (15 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who*

Some of you with a keen memory, will remember i modded this filter a few years ago

Finally Figured out Youtube using Freemake
Short Vid 2mins
http://youtu.be/skct1jPR2CQ


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who - Vid Added*

Filter is working great on this, On full. 
Using Marimo balls as a Baffle: 
1. Redirect Flow to the back of the Left side.
2. To act as a Baffle into the main open area.

Temp is good using the Hydor Pico heater(7.5Watt).
Clover has adjusted Very well.
Added some purple lobelia last night and some Ivy. (see how it does)
The spidery Grass flowers have not opened again, but are turning towards the light. So should start to open again. 
HC is doing ok, Co2 is not on all the time, as such a small amount of water. Do not want to OD the Shrimp. As you can see in the Vid they Co2 Outlet is directly next the the HOB Impeller. So that When i turn it on, it is Atomised into the Finest mist possible and works great. Turn it on for 5 mins 3 times a day. 

Shrimp have taken to this Extememly well, they are in little groups dotted around the place. And see them peeking out from within the planting every so often. Nerites have also takenw ell to this, and have stayed at the back nr the outlet from the HOB. 

Water evaporation is going to be in issue as in a warm room, from the lighting and the heating. Since setting up has lost 5mm topped it up this afternoon. Will see how much over the next few days. 


I am loving how different this looks to any other scape i have done to date, will see how long i keep it going for. As I am always itching to try something else.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who - Vid Added*

I am going to add the Palm from this Wabi Vid (12-15Sec). As it is only £3 a pot in Sainsburys and is semi Aqautic. Have used it in the Past in a few tanks and grows great. 
http://youtu.be/t9uhwb0i-C4
Saying that though, I have not looked at the 99p section in the Range (if they still have it). I miss the days When Wyevales used to have a 99p Plant Section nr the checkouts.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Wabi What -  Wabi Where - Wabi Who - Vid Added*

Just spent the last 2 hours watching the Kokedama Videos. Very Cool and Already thinking of ways I can use techniques from them.

Decided to Name this Kodama (??), after the Tree Spirits


----------



## nayr88 (16 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

Nice one mate, good to see filter doing it's thang haha.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

Just been adding Pico Sized Bogwood to Kodama, and planting it up with Mosses and HC. The HC has suprised me the Most Leaving tiny sprigs placed onto the top of marimo balls has worked. And they have started to send out roots, so they are semi emersed. Just placing them into knooks on the Bogwood that are wet. 
Also been scaping the outer rim of the dish with bogwood and Manzita from Steve. 
Just trying to find a nice background to use to hide the wires and Co2 Bottle.


----------



## ghostsword (16 May 2011)

*Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

Love it, looks great.

This is a setup  where you can really use the cheap Asian plants, or some crypts on the immersed area.

I really like the innovation of the filter, good one on that.




.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Love it, looks great.
> 
> This is a setup  where you can really use the cheap Asian plants, or some crypts on the immersed area.
> 
> ...



Thanks Luis. With the filter it just needed a bit of thinking. Could not use an Internal as no space for it. The Pico Powerhead did not give me much in the way of filtration. A traditional HOB was limited by the Inlet Downpipe. So used one i had modded to overcome the inner rim on an old tank. Took the Foot off and just have it freestanding on the Desk. I was using a section of a Biro as a bridge between the piping and the Original Inlet, but this was reducing the flow too greatly. So just pushed the piping into the inlet as you can see in the Video.


----------



## ghostsword (16 May 2011)

*Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

It is good, very good.

Maybe manufacturers will develop a wabi filter, based on your design.


.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

Just discovered a leak that has been going all night. 
Found the Source, One of the Manzita Peices was drawing water out of the Wabi. Had placed it too close to the edge and one little curve touched the water.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

Thanks to garuf posting that link in GEAMS thread. 
I have found the Spidery looking Grass. 
It is Called >> Kurasusura sp. BaNa http://translate.googleusercontent....0.html&usg=ALkJrhip1B5lrXyDqvAfmE9osG-X0yxr_A


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid Added*

I have more of this plant growing in a tub, so will have more available in a few weeks.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Oops where have all the pix gone, Will see what happened and fix it.

http://photobucket.com/Kodama


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Images not showing for me!


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

just click on the PB album link for now


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> just click on the PB album link for now


That works  looking great, love what you done with it, btw you can always use http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

cheers, but like PB better. I cleaned my albums this morning as woke @ 4am. Forgot that it removes links to pix. 
Just seen that The HOB I use has come down in price to under a tenner delivered from ebay 
>> Item number: 270634314862


----------



## ghostsword (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

A nice video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj63E_5N ... ploademail


----------



## Gill (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Lovely Vid, Been watching them yesterday and Lots of Ideas for future projects.


----------



## ghostsword (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Yep, I got a exxo terra with a fogger, will try to do some plants there. 30cm is enough to work with.


----------



## Gill (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Today All is Good. 
Wild Cherries have been shedding, Lots of isopods on the Glass. Clover has started to send out new shoots. Grass is Doing Great, All the Buds are pointing towards the light now. New creeping off the edge of the bowl. 
Need to go to Poundworld (nice Big Store and handy 2 mins walk) and get some Bamboo Place matts - Going to use them as a backdrop to Hide wiring ond Co2 Bottle.


----------



## Gill (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

And thanks to Ceg for the handy URl write up, Can now tidy up my Posts


----------



## Gill (18 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Only made it out the house long enough to post Steve his Mosquito Egg Sacs. 
So will try again tommorrow, when I go say prayers at the Gurdwara. And PAH Have had a new delivery of Plants today, so really should not go and look at them, looking can't do any harm   .  

_If someone could wave a magic wand and take away Vertigo, that would be great._


----------



## Gill (19 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Not made it out the house again, so took a vid using the Olympus 12mp Camera. 

Still figuring things out with videos, but can't seem to add my own mp3 file to the vid. will figure it out eventually





Need to mention, that I am getting a bit of Surface Scum. 
Now The way I have overcome this is as follows: I lifted the Inlet to a height whereby it created a Whirpool on the Surface. This sucked in all the Surafce skum and trapped it in the filter medium. Left it running like this for a few mintes till the surface of the water was clear.


----------



## Gill (20 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Did my 1st trim this morning on some of the weed stems on the left hand side. 
Found a few hitch hikers - A white Slug and a few woodlouse. Disposed of them. 
Not seen my 2 year old Amano shrimp for a few days, so it might have passed away. 
Still thinking about other livestock. Missus wants me to add some fish or something else for the little one to look at. 

Going to go and see Angie in Northants when feeling better and see what Pico fish/shrimp/gobies she has in ATM


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *

Why not add a frog? They are cute and would do good on such a small space. Fish I am not so sure.


----------



## Gill (20 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi - Vid - Grass ID'd *



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Why not add a frog? They are cute and would do good on such a small space. Fish I am not so sure.



Cheers for the idea, something to think about. 
How About Newts, sometimes see them in the LFS'. 
I was thinking about Crabs, Either Thai Micros - Love them. 
Sulawesi Crabs - Not sure as good Escape Artists.
Hermits - Nowhere for them to dig and could drown as water is deep for a hermit. 

There are a Few, very few fish that would love this tank with all its nooks and crannies and slow flow. Just finding them is going to be the Hard Part. 

Paedocypris progenetica
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/about-us/news/2006/jan/news_7501.html

Gobiopterus panayensis





Indostomus crocodilus


Indostomus paradoxus


Neostethus bicornis


----------



## Gill (20 May 2011)

Ivy Leaf Floaters Arrived, but Totally Crushed in the Post. No Bouyancy Left in them, Have been tweezing the clumps apart but not found any good plants as yet. 
Other Plants sent to me by Forumites also Sadly Crushed, I'm trying to save what I can.   
 Stupid RM


----------



## Gill (20 May 2011)

Forgot to say, My LED Light Bulb Arrived this morning. And I Love it - Very Very White Light. And Only Cost 99p from Hong Kong
Just using it in an Old Desk Lamp.

Emitting Colour: White
LED Color: 6000K~7500K, cold white - Is this good
Light Source: 38 LEDs
Dispersion Angle: 180°


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

Felt Good this morning so took a walk to the Garden centre. 
Got a Palm Plant, Lucky Bamboo, and a Lovely Fern. All for under £5.
Not found the Screening I want, but thinking i might not use it and have some nice potted plants around the edges. As Hydrphyte does with his pico's and Wabi's.



_And Yes Finally have some money coming in After waiting over a Month for JSA to decide whether or not I am British._    :silent:


----------



## Antoni (21 May 2011)

Hi,
just being out, going around the fish shops, to research the best small fish for our wabi kusa projects:

Apart of the shrimps a solution might be the Heterandria formosa - the smallest live-bearer aka Least Killifish. I saw them in on of the LFS and they are small and cute. Should be ok with lower temperatures and small volume of water. They reach about 0,8 inches. 

I cant recognise what species of killyfish Amano uses /see the link/- http://www.wabikusa.jp/howto/plant_glass.html hope someone can help  

It looks like guppy to me....

Here I found a list of some really small fishes:

Boraras micros

Boraras merah

Microdevario kubotai

Hara jerdoni - Asian Stone Catfish

Freshwater bumblebee goby, Brachygobius xanthomelas

Danio erythromicron

I would probably go for the Heterandria formosa, but havent decided yet! I hope this will be helpful for you


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2011)

No fish whatsoever are suitable for this set up, the volume is simply too small. Crabs would die because they're need an air temperature of 25c and a very high humidity. I think adding them would be tantamount to neglect.


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

Thanks Antoni, I have Kept all those fish before and they are Lovely. Wanting something different for this one. 
I Currently have a few Heterandria Formosa (Gold) Females outdoors and they are doing Great. The females are alot bigger than the males and are too big for this. 
I am Still looking for a bigger bowl, as this is becoming swamped with plants - Got loads of Floating plants in it and some others waiting to be planted. 
Going to a Larger Car Boot in the morning near home to have a look around. I did see a few tanks this morning but they were all the wrong size. 

While I was in the garden centre this morning I was looking at some Salad Bowls, sometimes you can find some nice large and deep ones. 

I am really liking the LED Bulb, and should have changed over to them last year. 



_Almost done with my Little write up(another project) and should be ready soon. _


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> No fish whatsoever are suitable for this set up, the volume is simply too small. Crabs would die because they're need an air temperature of 25c and a very high humidity. I think adding them would be tantamount to neglect.



Yes you are right in some respects. As this is not the final Kusa, it is still in transition. And will change and get bigger As I find larger tanks/bowls to use.  
And No, Not all Crabs would Die. Thai + Amber Micro Crabs would work very well, as they are fully Aquatic.

Ideally Looking for something like the 1st one on the left




I could also a Biorb type Bowl tank and Simply Raise the Planted level up, and still take advantage of the Biorb Filtration.


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2011)

I was making reference to sulawesi crabs, I've looked into them exhaustively, their requirements make them quiet an undertaking with regards to water quality, temperatures and humidity, they're certainly not the survivors chinese mittens are.


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I was making reference to sulawesi crabs, I've looked into them exhaustively, their requirements make them quiet an undertaking with regards to water quality, temperatures and humidity, they're certainly not the survivors chinese mittens are.



No worries, I would love to do a Vampire tank at some point.


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2011)

Me too, they need more land than water 60/40 and a very high humidity, a lot of people are reporting them to be arboreal too which only complicates things further, such interesting things, My issue is purely an aesthetic thing, I know how I'd keep them roughly, the thing is with such high humidities you get mist/condensation and I hate the stuff, Why have a beautiful viv/terrarium when you can't see anything in there?!


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Me too, they need more land than water 60/40 and a very high humidity, a lot of people are reporting them to be arboreal too which only complicates things further, such interesting things, My issue is purely an aesthetic thing, I know how I'd keep them roughly, the thing is with such high humidities you get mist/condensation and I hate the stuff, Why have a beautiful viv/terrarium when you can't see anything in there?!




Exactly, I have been watching alot of the Vids on Youtube, and there is a clear difference. Between those who are keeping the crabs and those who have setup a species tank for them. Pity the Species tanks look a mess as, as you said humidity and misting/condensation makes it look messy.


----------



## Antoni (21 May 2011)

I did the search with the presumption that we are looking at  minimum of 2 l of water.This is how much I have at the moment in mine. 

So the Formosa would not do well in 2 l of water?   

Maybe the killies are the best, as they are used to small puddles.. as long as they do not jump, but which one...

Or maybe shrimps and crabs...


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2011)

No fish would do very good in 2l. Killi's aren't actually from puddles as a general rule, they're from ditches, killi is dutch for ditches, the over all volume of which will be much much larger than 2l and I suspect much greater than most peoples big tanks.


----------



## Antoni (21 May 2011)

Great video Gareth, thank you! 

So I'm considering couple of shrimps and that would be it! 

Sorry for hijacking the topic!


----------



## Gill (21 May 2011)

No worries, Yeah Shrimp are best and mine are doing fine in this.


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

Another Bad Today today, Fallen over a few times while making Breakfast. So that is a No-No from the Wife to going anywhere. 
The More I think about it, the more I like the Idea of Using a Biorb type tank or Bowl. Now New Would not buy, but seconhand they are quite cheap. Haved Saved a few searches on Ebay, If I cannot find one within what I am willing to spend. I will buy a 30Bowl from Range as they Do them on their own. 
Filtration - Mod a Powerhead using Tubing and feed the Outlet onto the Wabi to feed it. 
For the Submerged Section will Just plant the K.Grass as it is is Aquatic and some Hairgrass.


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2011)

Hi Gill,i din't mean to pry,but do you suffer from some sort of illness  :?: ,as you say you have fallen over a few time's,

john.


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Gill,i din't mean to pry,but do you suffer from some sort of illness  :?: ,as you say you have fallen over a few time's,
> 
> john.




No Worries, Chemical Imbalance and Vertigo to start the list with.

One of the Main Reasons I am No Longer allowed A Debit/Credit Card. As Forget where/what i have spent (07'-09'), And only allowed Paypal(ebay). It also Drives me to hunt for bargains, as I know I can't spend alot.


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mate,sorry too hear that,i hope it's not too restrictive for you,

take care,john.


----------



## Gill (26 May 2011)

*Re: Kodama (??) - Wabi*

Nothing really to update this week, Just keeping an eye out for a Biorb to pop up nearby. The Glass on the 30L Bowls in Range did not look that good, so a No No.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 May 2011)

bio-orbs are acrylic, if there are only a few scratches, they are easily removable. Hope you find one soon mate!


----------



## ghostsword (26 May 2011)

That Killifish should have acclimatised first, dropping into water like that is very bad. At minimum 30 minutes drip acclimatisation would be needed.


----------



## Gill (27 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> That Killifish should have acclimatised first, dropping into water like that is very bad. At minimum 30 minutes drip acclimatisation would be needed.




No Worries, I use a Fintro Acclimator - takes about 20-30 Mins to slowly Acclimate using a Membrane


----------



## ghostsword (27 May 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I was referring to the fish jumping from the puddle to the river.. On the video. 

However I will check that the Fintro Acclimator is, if it makes the aclimatisation easier.


----------



## Gill (27 May 2011)

Yeah, I bought them from Maidenhead Aquatics (Own Brand). A Really great invention. Like a V Large Fry Basket with a membrane to slowly allow water acclimate. You add the Fish to the lower section, Once full it sinks to the bottom and the fish swim out. If you want to acclimate for longer, or if the fish needs it. Then lift it up and allow water to drain out and repeat process.


----------



## ghostsword (27 May 2011)

Thanks, I do like that. Only one issue, so water from the shop will get into the tank as well. Will check MA in Morden, which is the closest to me, as they do not sell online.


----------



## a1Matt (27 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> That Killifish should have acclimatised first, dropping into water like that is very bad. At minimum 30 minutes drip acclimatisation would be needed.





			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I was referring to the fish jumping from the puddle to the river.. On the video.


----------



## Gill (27 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks, I do like that. Only one issue, so water from the shop will get into the tank as well. Will check MA in Morden, which is the closest to me, as they do not sell online.




Yeah that is the Only Issue with it, Other than that it works great. If you don't want that to Happen you can always use it in a bucket and then add the fish to the tank.  For £3.99 it is good value. 
For the TMC tank I use something similar. A Water bottle cut in half and then poke a few holes in it to do the same process.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

Nothing to Update, Still growing plants and Other sprigs to add to it. 
Not found a Biorb yet, but I don't give up and Bidding feverishly on all I can Find within My Locale. 
It will be done, but not any time soon.


----------

